# Sprinkler nozzles



## aaronm (May 10, 2020)

Was wondering if I could get some opinions on which nozzles to use for my setup 
I have 3 rain bird 5000 series rotors in the front lawn and I want to maximize the most of my water 
Do I use a low angle or a rain curtain Nozzle or one of those New rain curtain technology ones with the different Nozzle opening 
Thanks


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Are you looking for just nozzle options for your rainbirds or are you going to redo your irrigation?

You definitely don't have head-to-head coverage. Its best to have head-to-head coverage to minimize water waste and under/over watering sections of the lawn.


----------



## aaronm (May 10, 2020)

Well more of nozzle options is what I was looking for 
However my lawn is currently prepped for hydroseeding which I planned on having done this weekend weather permitting 
So any sprinkler adjustments this would be the time for me although It would be rushed to get parts and do it but not impossible
What are you thinking?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is in ground? You need 3 more heads on the neighbor side.

2 of the 4 popups should also move to the neighbor side.


----------



## aaronm (May 10, 2020)

Ok so if I did do that would they be rotors or R vans on the front and than should I move the pop ups at side or could I just add 3 pop ups instead? Than that brings me to 4 separate zones and have my adequate water pressure?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

aaronm said:


> Ok so if I did do that would they be rotors or R vans on the front and than should I move the pop ups at side or could I just add 3 pop ups instead? Than that brings me to 4 separate zones and have my adequate water pressure?


Not sure what your budget it but i would highly recommend looking into the Hunter MP rotator's. 
They will work between 8' - 35' (with the right nozzle) 
And they also have side strip nozzles that would work awesome for you side lawn. 
Have a look into them....

But yes you should have heads on all sides and even sometimes in the middle.

What kind of flow and pressure do you have?

Those MP rotator's are low flow. If your over 9-10gpm you could probably get away with 1 zone, maybe 2.


----------



## aaronm (May 10, 2020)

So here's what I was thinking while working I had a brainstorm 
What if I just continued my run from the bottom rotor on the driveway and continued to the edge of the property line on the road where my neighbors is and put one of those hunters there and be able to adjust it 
Than up at the top of my lawn where my supply line curves and goes into the first rotor I tap a T into that line and run another hunter to the property line with the neighbor 
Than I go to my valve box and tap a T from my supply line into the pop ups and run 3 more pop ups for the head to head coverage 
I would still have everything on the 2 zones that way and less pipe and digging?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

aaronm said:


> So here's what I was thinking while working I had a brainstorm
> What if I just continued my run from the bottom rotor on the driveway and continued to the edge of the property line on the road where my neighbors is and put one of those hunters there and be able to adjust it
> Than up at the top of my lawn where my supply line curves and goes into the first rotor I tap a T into that line and run another hunter to the property line with the neighbor
> Than I go to my valve box and tap a T from my supply line into the pop ups and run 3 more pop ups for the head to head coverage
> I would still have everything on the 2 zones that way and less pipe and digging?




To many turns. If you already have low flow that will just make things worse.


----------



## aaronm (May 10, 2020)

Ok I see what you mean now 
I'm gonna try and round up whatever pipe I can or heads 
Worst case will be a next years project I guess 
Planned on hydro seeding this weekend and I'm 7 days a week at work until thanksgiving currently so that doesent give me much time left


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

aaronm said:


> Ok I see what you mean now
> I'm gonna try and round up whatever pipe I can or heads
> Worst case will be a next years project I guess
> Planned on hydro seeding this weekend and I'm 7 days a week at work until thanksgiving currently so that doesent give me much time left


How your watering now seems to be working.
You got a beautiful property there!

The reason for head-to-head coverage and lower flow sprinklers is all about giving the grass enough water with the littlest amount possible. Save $$$ for those who pay for water.

Usually with in ground sprinkler/ rotors, near the head doesn't get enough water so we have to run them longer, while further out gets over watered. That water soaks in below the root zone (wasting water)


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Justmatson said:


> aaronm said:
> 
> 
> > So here's what I was thinking while working I had a brainstorm
> ...


That's true, but if the pipes are sized properly then it doesn't make much difference. I did a lot of my zones like that and the sprinklers should all have the same pressure within a couple PSI.

Are all your sprinklers on one zone right now?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Justmatson said:


> aaronm said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so if I did do that would they be rotors or R vans on the front and than should I move the pop ups at side or could I just add 3 pop ups instead? Than that brings me to 4 separate zones and have my adequate water pressure?
> ...


the sometimes in the middle would be if you can't get the throw for head to head coverage right? Given the MP rotator range of 8'-35' i would think he would not need anything in the middle right?


----------

